# BT Broadband



## Wozzer (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone else had the _pleasure_ of using BT Broadband. I think there bloody awful. Have had to use them in three different properties and I've had the same problem each time. Connection drop outs. On average, I have to restart the router around 5/6 times a night.

I haven't tested a different router in the current property, but I'm pretty sure its the shite "2Wire" router they insist on sending out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Anyone else had the _pleasure_ of using BT Broadband. I think there bloody awful. Have had to use them in three different properties and I've had the same problem each time. Connection drop outs. On average, I have to restart the router around 5/6 times a night.
> 
> I haven't tested a different router in the current property, but I'm pretty sure its the shite "2Wire" router they insist on sending out.





All the ISP in the UK are shitty man.

I'm on virgin 60Mb and whilst it does occasionally perform at full speed ( for about 1 hour a day ) typically I barely get a 10Mb connection.

I get drop outs and really slow speeds an awful lot, today I can't even use tumblr it's so slow.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> All the ISP in the UK are shitty man.
> 
> I'm on virgin 60Mb and whilst it does occasionally perform at full speed ( for about 1 hour a day ) typically I barely get a 10Mb connection.
> 
> I get drop outs and really slow speeds an awful lot, today I can't even use tumblr it's so slow.



Why is that? I mean UK internets is pretty notorious I think. I'm glad we have good connections in Sweden.


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 27, 2012)

i was on BT broadband during my time it would drop out every 2 or 3 weeks and id have to ring up then wait like 4 days for engineer to show up and play outside in the box down the street.

changed to virgin 100mb not a problem since.

in my old place i was on BeThere never had any problems with them .
have used Tiscali / AOL in the past, AOL wasnt that bad until they started this 40gb a month limit then after 1 week our DSL would be capped to less then dial up speeds making it unbearable to use the internet.
thats how i ended up on BeThere would still be with them if they had service in area i moved to lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm on Sky and while I have a pretty shitty line (3 miles from exchange and my line comes from an archaic telephone pole) I have had a fairly reliable service.  If anything my speeds have increased about 40% of late (probably BT line work though).


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been on skyBB for 4 years now. swapped to fibre in april but. they have AMAZING customer support pick up the phone within 1 or 2 mins. When you have any fault you call them and they deal with you immediately. Takes a little hacking but you can use any router on their ASDL service... Thumbs up from me!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Frick said:


> Why is that? I mean UK internets is pretty notorious I think. I'm glad we have good connections in Sweden.



It's a combination of bandwidth throttling and the external boxes with everyone's lines being poorly looked after .


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2012)

Frick said:


> Why is that? I mean UK internets is pretty notorious I think. I'm glad we have good connections in Sweden.



considering Piracy is an official religion, i'm sure you need it more


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had Virgin previously and there were spotless. Speeds were good and I can't remember it dropping out.

I'm almost certain it's the routers they provide, not the link itself.

I had a Virgin engineer out last week and he said he could install Virgin into the flat, but it would need wires going across the property - Which the landlord is against.

I'm sure the socket I already have is compatible with Sky. Not sure whether to spend the extra money and go with them - Don't know anyone with them.

Any suggestions....


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> I've had Virgin previously and there were spotless. Speeds were good and I can't remember it dropping out.
> 
> I'm almost certain it's the routers they provide, not the link itself.
> 
> ...



sky is generally quite good, Service is good and no throttling. seems perfect for most people


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 27, 2012)

Although I'm sure you need to purchase Sky talk before you can have Sky broadband. That's the only downside I see!


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Although I'm sure you need to purchase Sky talk before you can have Sky broadband. That's the only downside I see!



any BT phone line will work fine. I have some discount applied makes mine free for 12 months


----------



## qubit (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Anyone else had the _pleasure_ of using BT Broadband. I think there bloody awful. Have had to use them in three different properties and I've had the same problem each time. Connection drop outs. On average, I have to restart the router around 5/6 times a night.
> 
> I haven't tested a different router in the current property, but I'm pretty sure its the shite "2Wire" router they insist on sending out.



Yup, they are that bad. I left them over terrible customer service and never looked back.



pantherx12 said:


> All the ISP in the UK are shitty man.



No, luckily, they're not all bad. However, all the big ones are rubbish to some extent. The best ones are the smaller ones, the top three being Andrews and Arnold ISP, Zen and Aquiss. All of these have great customer service and reputations.

To check out meaningful user ratings for all ISPs, have a look at http://www.ispreview.co.uk and http://www.thinkbroadband.com


----------



## rizla1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Anyone else had the _pleasure_ of using BT Broadband. I think there bloody awful. Have had to use them in three different properties and I've had the same problem each time. Connection drop outs. On average, I have to restart the router around 5/6 times a night.
> 
> I haven't tested a different router in the current property, but I'm pretty sure its the shite "2Wire" router they insist on sending out.



bt infinity ftw 
ring them and get a new router. 

truly brilliant where i live 40mbs down  8mbs up 
Infinity 2 just released and there bumping the speeds up 2 a nice 70mbs and on the top infinity package you get the speed upgrade for free!

FYI.. anyone on bt infinity atm go to there website and go to infinity link you'll see were you can upgrade it.

mines gone up to 50/10 so far.

Anyway if you live in a none rural area virgin mite be better no line rental 
virgin and sky wanted to charge me what bt charged for infinity 
to use bt's line for a sweet 8/1mbs


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 27, 2012)

Located in Bristol - So line connection should be no problem.

The package im on is actually a BT Business Hub - so reliability you'd think, would be much better!

Thanks for the links qubit. I'll take a gander now.


----------



## qubit (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Thanks for the links qubit. I'll take a gander now.



Glad to help.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2012)

rizla1 said:


> virgin and sky wanted to charge me what bt charged for infinity
> to use bt's line for a sweet 8/1mbs



seemed like the other way round for me! I had BT £12 more expensive!! I think loyality seems to make some difference still


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 27, 2012)

Was nearly sold on buying AAISP but noticed there setup fee! Eeeek - Not prepared to pay that considering I don't even own the flat!


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Was nearly sold on buying AAISP but noticed there setup fee! Eeeek - Not prepared to pay that considering I don't even own the flat!



no install on sky??? are you sure?


----------



## qubit (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Was nearly sold on buying AAISP but noticed there setup fee! Eeeek - Not prepared to pay that considering I don't even own the flat!



AAISP are superb, but they're by no means cheap; you get what you pay for. Note the split day and night rates too, which won't suit some people, especially those who work from home.

I'm surprised at the setup charge though. Which service were you looking at? If you can link to the page that would be great. 

Zen are about as good as AAISP, but can be even more expensive in some circumstances and aren't as flexible with the bandwidth charges.


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 27, 2012)

I was expecting a setup cost, but not £100. My rent for the flat already covers my broadband cover. Hence me being a little reluctant to change service providers.

Im going to try and grab a router from somewhere. Make sure it's not the line thats causing the problems.


----------



## qubit (Aug 27, 2012)

Wasley said:


> I was expecting a setup cost, but not £100. My rent for the flat already covers my broadband cover. Hence me being a little reluctant to change service providers.
> 
> Im going to try and grab a router from somewhere. Make sure it's not the line thats causing the problems.



Yeah, £100 is a lot and I'd be reluctant to pay it too.

But which service did you want? Was it adsl 2+? fttc? What?

btw this is post 7777.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 28, 2012)

Heh sounds like what NZT used to be until they felt the bite of the competition.
I used to pay a $50NZD for 20GB data per month.
I now pay $60NZD for 80GB per month since they changed their plan to not be greedy bastards that they are.
There is 30GB 40GB and then a jump to 80GB....in th available plans no 60GB which would be enough for me.


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 28, 2012)

qubit said:


> Yeah, £100 is a lot and I'd be reluctant to pay it too.
> 
> But which service did you want? Was it adsl 2+? fttc? What?
> 
> btw this is post 7777.



Would love FTTC but doubt that'll be supported around my area. Just the usual ADSL will do me - as long as its reliable.


----------



## qubit (Aug 28, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Would love FTTC but doubt that'll be supported around my area. Just the usual ADSL will do me - as long as its reliable.



Ah, it looks like you may have looked at the wrong line in the setup table below. For any ADSL it's only £50, not £100. Also, I don't know the phone line arrangement you have with the landlord and I'm not going to pry, but it's possible that you may not have a setup charge at all with AAISP. I'd give them a call, explain your circumstances and see what they say.







Finally, if you get broadband included in the cost of your rental, then it's effectively "free", so you'd have to feel very dissatisfied with the service to pay extra for another provider.


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 28, 2012)

qubit said:


> Finally, if you get broadband included in the cost of your rental, then it's effectively "free", so you'd have to feel very dissatisfied with the service to pay extra for another provider.



Yes - Effectively it's free. But it's driving me insane. Poor connection speeds and constant drop outs are common and it's only me using the router. Wait till my three other house mates move in!


----------



## qubit (Aug 28, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Yes - Effectively it's free. But it's driving me insane. Poor connection speeds and constant drop outs are common and it's only me using the router. Wait till my three other house mates move in!



It does sound to me like your router might be faulty. I know BT have bad customer service, but the service generally works. As the problems have followed you around three different properties with the same router, the obvious thing to do now is try another one.

Try borrowing one from a friend if possible for a week and see how it goes. If you can't borrow, ask BT to send you one or just buy a new one, as they're not that expensive and having a spare for that meltdown moment when your main router dies isn't a bad idea.


----------

